# Durabrite ink or Magic Mix ink



## tshirtboy (Jul 18, 2006)

Could anyone tell me if the new Epson UltraChrome Pigmented Inks are as good or better than the Magic Mix inks for use on Inkjet Transfers and will either of these inks give our final transfers MORE stronger more vibrant colours than the dull boring colours that our current cannon dye based inks are giving us???

Thanks for your time and help

tshirtboy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

From what I've read, I think durabrite inks will give better results than cannon inks.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I use the magic mix, the epson ink was pretty expensive. I bought a bulk unit with the magic mix, and have not had any issuses, it is also very cost effective


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I had to use the Epson Dura Brite Ultra to do some transfers, while my Magic mix was stuck at the UPS ware house. The results were great and i'm still
using dura brite till they finish change to Magic Mix after.The only thing is that you have to change the color setting. red +5 , Blue +5 , yellow -15
this setting helps with the heat being transfered to the ink.With regular setting the image may have a color shift yellow could turn gray or green.
Washing is same like Magic Mix, Cindy told me that after i asked her the question. The difference between the two is color shift while heated. With the setting change i think you will do fine with the dura brite and try a test see for yourself it's the only thing to do.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I forgot to mention the ultrachrome are better than Dura Brite and are better
than any dye base for printing transfers.


----------



## balumcneal (Feb 7, 2008)

We just started this whole tshirt transfer bit and purchased an epson c120 with durabrite Ultra ink. The ink has proven to be more expensive than we thought (or we are using more ink..or both!), so we are wondering if we should switch to the Magic Ink. What do you think? 

Also, what is the bulk ink system? Do I need to purchase an additional printer or does it hook to my existing printer?


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

balumcneal said:


> We just started this whole tshirt transfer bit and purchased an epson c120 with durabrite Ultra ink. The ink has proven to be more expensive than we thought (or we are using more ink..or both!), so we are wondering if we should switch to the Magic Ink. What do you think?
> 
> Also, what is the bulk ink system? Do I need to purchase an additional printer or does it hook to my existing printer?


 I use a system that just hooks to my printer. it cost me $20. pour bottle into the system .done. pm me and i`ll help you out if you want.


----------



## grafixtudio (Aug 14, 2005)

Dan:
I just bought a Epson C120 to use with dyesub inks, and now I'm looking for a refillable cartridges or another system to use.
May you share with us your experience with the system used and the supplier?
Thanks
marco


----------



## royeh32 (Mar 28, 2008)

'The only thing is that you have to change the color setting. red +5 , Blue +5 , yellow -15"

where do i change these settings. I've been printing on heat transfers, and they look right on the transfer, but when i put onto the shirt i get major color shifts. blues turn to greens, etc. 

how do i change the color settings? and will these setting work for every image?


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Try looking under the advanced settings when going in under printer preferences. And yes once you save the settings they will be there for every print. Good luck.

Carl


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

grafixtudio said:


> Dan:
> I just bought a Epson C120 to use with dyesub inks, and now I'm looking for a refillable cartridges or another system to use.
> May you share with us your experience with the system used and the supplier?
> Thanks
> marco


I looked everywhere for a system for c 120 , cant find any . It has 2 black cartridges and no system available for it. And sorry for the misleading post ($20) its $20 per ink bottle. they are 100ml each about the equivalent to 8-10 epson cartridges . A 6 color sytem is $240 plus shipping.you get the blank cartridges , easy to install system accessories and includes ink + directions..


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

Is Magic Mix ink a pigment ink like Durabrite ink is? Who is a good low cost supplier for Magic Mix ink?



Rodney said:


> From what I've read, I think durabrite inks will give better results than cannon inks.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

moffett8 said:


> Is Magic Mix ink a pigment ink like Durabrite ink is? Who is a good low cost supplier for Magic Mix ink?


Yes it is pigment ink. I use it. You can get it here:
Archival Inks & Pigmented Inks Benefits and Information from TLM Supply House


----------

